# These guys can fly!!!!



## lilnixon




----------



## noose

What in the world are they spraying? And why?

lol


----------



## muleman RIP

First one is red fire retardant and second looks to be water.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Not only can they fly,but have balls of steel for still flying some of the older planes that should be retired,if i remember correctly, some of the old planes have had structural failures to the wings,and some great pilots have been lost.


----------



## Av8r3400

The ww2 fire bombers are all but gone now. 

The yellow airplane is a new design and manufacture, a Bombardier CL 415.  I can't tell what the smaller photo is, but I think is a P2 Neptune, old but not ancient. 

Yes some very good pilot driving these planes.


----------



## Andrei

Second picture, if real, is illegal activity for a pilot but still fun.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yep.  P2 Neptune in the first picture.  I just googled an image of one and found a close up of the same plane on the ground.






The second is a CL415.  Here's a video of one in action.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVXACaeucJo"]Canadian CL-415 Water bomber puts out traffic accident - YouTube[/ame]

I had the pleasure of getting a tour of the inside of one.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Andrei said:


> Second picture, if real, is illegal activity for a pilot but still fun.


 
 I believe that 2nd picture is from another country . Read the name on the back of the fire fighter . If they got stuck behind the fire line that plane may be their only hope . 

 They are making one big  mistake .

  With that plane coming in hard and fast , you should lie down on your belly facing the plane with your arms protecting your head and helping keep your helmet on . Water or retardant has a lot of force and will knock a man on his ass in that situation .


----------

